# Diagnosis Cheat Sheet



## LindaEV

Does anyone have a Family practice diagnosis code cheat sheet, perhaps in an excel file, that they would be willing to share via email??

Thanks!


----------



## clmoreland

*Diagnosis code cheat sheet*

Hi Linda I sent you a private message with my email and I can attach a copy of mine if you like.


----------



## valerie bright

*Dx coding cheat sheet*

I would love to have a copy of the cheat sheet also.  Our local chapter members are always looking for "cheat sheets".  I would pass it on to them at our monthly meeting.  

Thank you,
Val Bright
President-Elect local AAPC chapter Helena

vbright@q.com


----------



## Sangitah

Hi I am new member. I would love to have a copy of the cheat sheet also. I am studying for the CPC-A exam and wanted to have a copy of  "cheat sheets" if you can share with me via e-mail.

Thanks.

snghaz@yahoo.com


----------



## wahmcoder

Can you PM me too? I would love this.


----------



## FTessaBartels

*No cheat sheets in exam*



Sangitah said:


> Hi I am new member. I would love to have a copy of the cheat sheet also. I am studying for the CPC-A exam and wanted to have a copy of  "cheat sheets" if you can share with me via e-mail.
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> snghaz@yahoo.com



As long as you realize that you will not be allowed any "cheat sheets" in the exam.  Just your books (CPT, ICD-9, HCPCS)

F Tessa Bartels, CPC, CEMC


----------



## Lou

I too would love a cheat sheet.  My email is afowler@ochsner.org

Thanks


----------



## BRENDA28

HI can  I have a copy to. we are always looking for Cheat Sheets.. Please and Thank you 

b.amaro28@att.net


----------



## tammyld

*cheat sheet*

I would like to have a copy of the cheat sheet if possible also.                  tdavi6@lsuhsc.edu 

Thanks so much in advance!!


----------



## hmgriffith

I would love love love to have a copy also! hollie_griffith@hotmail.com!  Please & Thanks


----------



## mlsstnt@aol.com

i also would like a copy it would help so much thank you mstanton@comoccmed.com


----------



## llsimmons0824

*Copy*

I'd love a copy .... 
Thanks so much.   


magikscissors@aol.com


----------



## scCodeRite

I would love to get a copy of this as well. Please email me the sheet, my email is trbarrineau@hotmail.com.

Thanks


----------



## ebredehoeft

I would love a copy as well please.


----------



## ebredehoeft

May I have a copy too?

ebredehoeft@comcast.net

Thanks


----------



## mitchellde

Can I be so bold as to ask why you need a cheat sheet at all?  The answers to all coding questions are in the book.  Using a cheat sheet can be a little bit dangerous in my book, as it provides only a few of the most used codes in any one area.  However when you look in the book there can be several choices in a given catergory.  I say throw away the cheat sheet and become more familiar with the book!


----------



## Biller385

clmoreland said:


> Hi Linda I sent you a private message with my email and I can attach a copy of mine if you like.



If it isn't must trouble I also would like a copy of your DX cheat sheet. cathycpc7200@aol.com.

Thanks,
Cathy


----------



## nuria

Could someone email me a dx Cheat Sheet.
I aprreciate
my email is Maria.wilson@dvrmc.org

thank-you
Maria


----------



## tnmeeker

I would really apreciate one too if you can spare the time. Thanks

mrphillip@hotmail.com


----------



## Krista-Lynn

*cheat sheet*

I would love a copy too if someone could please e-mail a copy to me too thanks-
krista.corazzo@snet.net


----------



## klimek16

Can I please get a copy of this also?   silby14@hotmail.com   Thank you so much!


----------



## BETH BROWER

*Internal Medicine*

I am new to family medicine and internal medicine. Would they be similar as far as the diagnosis codes go? I would like to have the excel superbill of the codes if possible Thanks!
Beth Brower   Pleaese email       brower_82@yahoo.com.


----------



## ASH527

*cheat sheet*

If you don't mind I would love to have a copy of the cheat sheet.  My email is integritymedicalbilling@comcast.net       Thanks, greatly appreciated


----------



## LizM01

I too would love a copy if someone can forward it to me.  thanks
lmelendez01237@yahoo.com


----------



## marina.kostenko

clmoreland said:


> Hi Linda I sent you a private message with my email and I can attach a copy of mine if you like.



Can you please send me Family practice diagnosis code cheat sheet to mktv84@gmail.com
Thanks


----------



## marina.kostenko

I would like to have a copy Family practice diagnosis code cheat sheet.

Thank You!


----------



## luckyblue404@aol.com

*Cheat Sheet*

I would also love a to have a copy please. I just took over the billing / coding for a small family practice and I am having some trouble with getting thing paid. I would really appreciate it. 

Thanks. 

E-mail: officemanager@hullfamilymedicine.com


----------



## Sheri Varner

Would you mind sending a copy of the diagnosis cheat sheet to my email as well: Sheri.Varner@Mercy.net

Thank you, 

Sheri Varner


----------



## maddismom

This thread is from 2010.


----------



## Skenyon

*Cheat Sheet for Family Medicine*

The American Academy of Family Physicians has a really good cheat sheet for ICD-9-CM and also one for ICD-10.


----------



## knic8867

*Cheat sheet*

Is there a link to this cheat sheet?


----------



## Bamboo

*diagnosis cheat sheet*

Hi Linda,  

I would love to have a copy of the cheat sheet too. Would you please share with me via e-mail when you get it?

Thanks.

Bamboo:   mtqzhu@yahoo.com


----------



## eridenhour619@gmail.com

*cheat sheet*

I would love a copy of the cheat sheet as well.  Please and thank you  efrates@g1hs.com
Have a great day


----------



## loisware

may I please have a copy also?  lois.ware@ymail.com  thanks!!


----------



## jeaner54175@yahoo.com

*cheat sheet*

Good Morning... Can you email me a copy of the cheat sheet as well, my medical staff is asking if we had one to use as a guideline for them. My email address is lisan@nhcmedden.com.

Thanks,
Lisa


----------



## Kathleen Mills CPC

I would love a copy as well, if you would send one to kmills@healthlincchc.org


----------



## STEPHENS1967

*Cheat sheet*

Hello-

I am a new member to the AAPC and would love a copy of he diagnosis cheat sheet.  My e-mail address is sstephens@evergreenhs.org.  Also does anyone have any experience with billing STI (sexually transmitted infections) to 3rd party payers as well as Medicaid and if so what CPT codes do you currently use.  Your guidance would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## maddismom

Original post was from 2010.  It's good to research these things!


----------



## joecorinn

They are called cheat sheets for a reason, aren't they?  Isn't it more accurate to use the coding books?


----------



## KMCFADYEN

I too would love a cheat sheet. My email is kmcfadyen@cox.net


----------

